# NC Another Great Day!



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Ryan,,, 
We needed you there to 'pick-up-the-slack!'
Everything YOU 'Taught' us, kinda worked again.

Cheezman & I had to find some NEW honey holes. 
Seemed like a 2'-3' varience in the dept and the 'faster' water Out near the middle held the fish. 
I'll put some dots on a google earth map & send it to you.

The Bite was a lot slower than the other day,,, and the Gulp 3" Flour green twister with a 1/4oz pink/orange erie jig worked best. A 'fresh' Gulp twister seemed to help too. (hint) Those Gulp twisters are a BUNCH cheaper than the ones you use!)

The closer to dark, the SLOWER I had to drag the jigs. I MEAN S L O W.
One inch at a time.

Cheezman (he had the front of the boat this time ) put 9 in his bucket and I ended up with 6. 15 sauger caught & Only one dink. No walleyes this time.
WE MISSED & LOST just as many.
Cheezman gets the reward for LANDING the biggest fish of the day,,,
by the tail!!!
Hey Tom,,, was that 2 or 3 CARP that you drugg in!? lmbo


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Man I'm glad you guys got into them
Again! I'm anxious to get home and get back out! Save some for me ..... They are stacking up now and it should be a great end to the winter and start of spring!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Mr. Mooney, Bossman, and myself fished n.c. yesterday we caught a decent amount of fish and one nice walleye 20+ inches but i have never seen so many fish come unhooked in my life wow!! We were gonna try stinger hooks on our jigs but the way you snag up anyway decided against it. Anyone have a solution when they are shortlipping it? Oh yea for some reason yesterday we caught all kinds of different fish white bass,channel cats,gar,hybrids,sheephead and foul hooked several quillback carp! It was a good day. All the fish i cleaned were males and one of them was milking on the boat so the spawn is coming. Water temp on river 41-43 deg. depending on where we were.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

We have been snagging allot of carp also. Seems they are stacking up along with the eyes and sauger and holding tight on the bottom.... Only reason I can think they are coming unhooked is because they weren't taking the whole bait.... They are still a bit sluggish and usually grabbing from the tail.... A couple of the ones I had come off Sunday on gulp the tails were missing. And that's only a 3 inch bait with the hook about dead center so they weren't always taking the whole bait. No real solution but to maybe not set the hook of the first bite give it a few seconds to take the whole bait but not long enough to swallow it.


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

long shank jig heads,it's the only way to position the hook farther back without adding a stinger.The only problem is most of them are custom made and a bit pricy.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Gamakatsu makes some but the hook it pretty gnarly for walleye and sauger and I've only seen them in 1/8 oz (not that they don't make heavier) check LBF website or store I'm sure they have some...... 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

actually if you look hard there are a bunch of different companies.Hammer jigs,owner,slurpies,and odd-ball to name a few.I've seen more heavy than light jigs due to the fact that most of these are made for salt water fishing.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I haven't really looked most of the ones I buy dont need to be that big. Mostly when I'm fishing with a jig for walleye it's jig n minnow gulp fluke or twister tail and they are plenty long enough for the baits I use. I did just buy a New mold for regular jig heads which makes it nice because I can use any size hook I want in them. Got it for spring walleye in the creek actually so I can make 1/4 an 1/8 oz jigs With longer hooks..... Don't need all that extra weight in shallower water and can save quite a few bucks!........ Appreciate the info though 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## phinman (Feb 18, 2012)

I make all my own jigheads and I use 2/0 hooks in all of them from 1/16 oz all the way to 5/16 and I never have much problem with short strikers because point of the hook is right at the base of the twister tail. I did have problems like that when I used jigs with 1 and 1/0 hooks and smaller. I also find that switching to some sort of braid helps in hookups because there is no stretch. PowerPro, Fireline, and Spiderwire have all worked great.


----------



## Bee Man (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice job guys. Hey Doboy, I am starting to see a pattern here and it's not good. The two days that I don't go down to the river with you and you catch fish. Your starting to make me feel like a black cat bringing bad luck. Did you use any of the jigs we made?

Bee Man


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Bee Man said:


> Nice job guys. Hey Doboy, I am starting to see a pattern here and it's not good. The two days that I don't go down to the river with you and you catch fish. Your starting to make me feel like a black cat bringing bad luck. Did you use any of the jigs we made?
> 
> Ya John, been using those erie jigs, lost 3 or 4 the last time out. The larger hooks worked well. Less snags. I painted up a bunch today.
> I just found a seller on Ebay that has long shank jig hooks. I'll have to order some of those too.
> I just placed another order of hooks,,,,,CRAPPY out this weekend,,, I just might pour up some more!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

phinman said:


> I make all my own jigheads and I use 2/0 hooks in all of them from 1/16 oz all the way to 5/16 and I never have much problem with short strikers because point of the hook is right at the base of the twister tail. I did have problems like that when I used jigs with 1 and 1/0 hooks and smaller. I also find that switching to some sort of braid helps in hookups because there is no stretch. PowerPro, Fireline, and Spiderwire have all worked great.


phinman,

I wish we could get away with using 5/16oz jigs and smaller!
In the Ohio feeder creeks and rivers, I Hardly ever go smaller than 1/4oz Erie jig with 3/8 being the norm for fast water with 3" - 4" & up twisters & paddletails.
Rivarat told me that he likes 1/2oz with 4"& 5" rubber.
I'll go 2 hook sizes LARGER than required, IF I can make 'em fit!


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Doboy! Just read this and wanted you to know 1/4 oz is smaller than 5/16 lol...... We used nothing but 1/4 oz last week! I think the 1/2 oz work better with swimbaits or a faster retrieve than we were presenting! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

RBoyer said:


> Doboy! Just read this and wanted you to know 1/4 oz is smaller than 5/16 lol...... We used nothing but 1/4 oz last week! I think the 1/2 oz work better with swimbaits or a faster retrieve than we were presenting!
> 
> 
> -Ryan Boyer


OOOPS! TYPO,,, I was thinking bassakwards.???
(some day you'll get old too!!)

Thanks


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Lol no problem I didn't notice it at first but had a good laugh once I did! You get out lately? River Should start falling out pretty rapidly.... Will be going through NC tonight I'll see what they have to say


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

RBoyer said:


> Lol no problem I didn't notice it at first but had a good laugh once I did! You get out lately? River Should start falling out pretty rapidly.... Will be going through NC tonight I'll see what they have to say
> 
> 
> Thanks Ryan
> ...


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Get a pa license lol and no ramps closer than Chester city park! Water is still brown not a dark though and the water is falling out steady now! So long as we don't get any more rain it should be ideal this weekend for boating!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

RBoyer said:


> Get a pa license lol and no ramps closer than Chester city park! Water is still brown not a dark though and the water is falling out steady now! So long as we don't get any more rain it should be ideal this weekend for boating!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

